# Moto X 2015: Style and Play Discussion Thread



## Dr. House (Jul 28, 2015)

*cnet4.cbsistatic.com/hub/i/r/2015/07/28/bc0e81f4-ba65-4832-93cd-65befd16541d/thumbnail/770x433/fcc6b225a8ab9fcfb0b2806fd3e048a5/motorola-moto-x-style.jpg
Style

*cdn.gsmarena.com/imgroot/news/15/07/motorola-moto-x-style-play-launched/-728/gsmarena_007.jpg
Play

*Moto X Style*:

5.7-inch quad-HD display
Qualcomm Snapdragon 808 1.8GHz hexa-core processor
3GB of RAM
A 21-megapixel rear-facing camera and a 5-megapixel front-facing camera
Universal LTE banding
3,000 mAh battery
microSD support up to 128GB
Android 5.1.1 Pure Android
399$ (25.5k INR)

*Moto X Play*:

5.5-inch 1080p display
Qualcomm Snapdragon 615 1.7GHz octa-core processor
3,630mAh battery
21-megapixel rear camera
5 megapixel front camera
2GB of RAM
Dual SIM version available
SIM + microSD integration card slot
Android 5.1.1 Pure Android
Only $299 (19k INR)


----------



## tkin (Jul 28, 2015)

Hands down the best looking and probably the best performing phones in both segments. Amazing that motorola got these out, this effectively becomes the flagship killer for 2015.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 28, 2015)

style is priced at 400$
Would pick it if I decide to get a phone within a year (hopefully not this soon)


----------



## ZTR (Jul 28, 2015)

Man OP2 was killed they day it was launched xD

Only if this has 805 instead of 808 then it would have been perfect.
Oh well

Atleast it has a hell of a camera 
DxOMark Rates The Moto X Style Camera As Second Best, Just Behind The Galaxy S6


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 28, 2015)

808 is rocking! This Hexa core chip has no issues and works like charm in G4. Brilliant decision Motorola. Hope they launch in the right price like US.


----------



## tkin (Jul 28, 2015)

Someone head over to the one plus forums and see how the fanboys just lost their $hit, there is wild spamming there. Seems OP just lost their cool real bad, the Style will be the real flagship killer this year.

For reference:
*i.imgur.com/OxLdsrT.png


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 28, 2015)

What an idiot person, he doesn't know Oneplus 2 released in night of 27th July (according to US time zone) and these Moto phones in morning of 28th July. *sigh*

- - - Updated - - -

And what's wrong if more even phones launch on the same date?

- - - Updated - - -

Can somebody tell me the difference between Moto X Pure Edition and Moto X Style?


----------



## ZTR (Jul 28, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> 808 is rocking! This Hexa core chip has no issues and works like charm in G4. Brilliant decision Motorola. Hope they launch in the right price like US.


808 might be good but 805 is better and also has a better GPU (418 vs 420)


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 28, 2015)

Which one will receive OTA update first? Pure or Style?

- - - Updated - - -



ZTR said:


> 808 might be good but 805 is better and also has a better GPU (418 vs 420)



Maybe Snapdragon discontinued that for new phones and pushing companies for 810 v2.1


----------



## Vyom (Jul 29, 2015)

Somehow the design of this so called flagship killer don't appeal to me as much as Moto X 2nd gen. It had the curves.


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 29, 2015)

Moto X Play will be priced at £299 which is approx Rs 30,000 and the Moto X Style will be priced at £359 or approx Rs 36,000. The Indian prices and launch date are yet to be announced. Hope the price it right or else Oneplus 2 is the clear winner here in this range.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 29, 2015)

Guys can someone put some light on this-

Moto X Style-5.7 inch quad HD and 3000 mah!

Very unusual combo.
Battery life will be shattered same as N6


----------



## tkin (Jul 29, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Moto X Play will be priced at £299 which is approx Rs 30,000 and the Moto X Style will be priced at £359 or approx Rs 36,000. The Indian prices and launch date are yet to be announced. Hope the price it right or else Oneplus 2 is the clear winner here in this range.


Moto X Play will probably be 270 Euro, that's 19k.
Moto X Style will probably be 360 Euro, that's 25k.

- Source GSMArena.

These will be the base 16GB model prices.

- - - Updated - - -



kunalgujarathi said:


> Guys can someone put some light on this-
> 
> Moto X Style-5.7 inch quad HD and 3000 mah!
> 
> ...


Battery life will not be shattered, but less than some other phones, most probably in the same league as some HTC models and the old Moto X. Quick charge will definitely help.

I'm more excited about the play edition. After using the LG G2 for 2 years I had come to the conclusion that a 4 core 1.5GHZ+ CPU should be enough for all the tasks that I do and some moderate gaming(I don't play games in mobile). For users like me who use the phone for internet, photography, some other non gaming apps like fb, email and especially music the snapdragon 808 or the 810 with its powerful gpu will be an overkill. I am rather interested in SOT and call time, plus charging speed. Also the size should be comfortable. The One Plus Two as well as the Moto X Style won't suit these needs, the Play edition will. That's the phone I'm going to buy to replace the LG G2. I am sure it will have phenomenal battery life.


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 29, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Guys can someone put some light on this-
> 
> Moto X Style-5.7 inch quad HD and 3000 mah!
> 
> ...



Don't fall on the specs game. On papers it doesn't wow as Motorola promised it will give you battery life should last at least "a full day,". May be it is all about hardware and software integration they worked on. Also FYI Note 4 with same 5.7" 4k screen has 3220mAH just the difference of 220mAH and here in Moto X style a hexacore 808 is newer and more power efficient. Last but not the least it is the fastest charging phone in the world as per Motorola. So cheers! 

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> Moto X Play will probably be 270 Euro, that's 19k.
> Moto X Style will probably be 360 Euro, that's 25k.
> 
> - Source GSMArena.
> ...



Dude right now Indian economy sucks. A pound is equal to 99.99 INR. So those conversion might be right as per past pricing of Moto Xs. 

- - - Updated - - -

Can you tell me which phone is selling best with Soc snapdragon 615 that comes with X Play? Cheapest one is Yureka Plus and that costs just 10k.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2015)

Moto X style is too big to handle

17~18k is a good killer price for Moto Play as it has 21MP and excellent battery


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 29, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Moto X style is too big to handle
> 
> 17~18k is a good killer price for Moto Play as it has 21MP and excellent battery



They have managed Moto X Style with 76% screen body ratio. It's sized as big as Oneplus One and smaller than iphone 6 plus.
For Play I don't think they will price it below 20k.


----------



## tkin (Jul 29, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Don't fall on the specs game. On papers it doesn't wow as Motorola promised it will give you battery life should last at least "a full day,". May be it is all about hardware and software integration they worked on. Also FYI Note 4 with same 5.7" 4k screen has 3220mAH just the difference of 220mAH and here in Moto X style a hexacore 808 is newer and more power efficient. Last but not the least it is the fastest charging phone in the world as per Motorola. So cheers!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


From Wikipedia:

Sony Xperia M4 Aqua 
bq Aquaris M5 
bq Aquaris M5, 
*HTC Desire 820*
Archos 50 Diamond
*Oppo R5*
Coolpad F2 LTE
*YU Yureka*
Samsung Galaxy A7
Huawei P8lite (US)
*ZTE Blade S6
Xiaomi Mi 4i
HTC Desire 826
ZTE Nubia Z9 Mini*
LG G PAD x8.3

Bold ones are doing well I think.


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 29, 2015)

Now I am confused between Moto X Play and Style. I never game on phone. I mostly use it to take photos, fb, whatsapp, web browsing and ofc to make call. 
Phone should give excellent battery back like Oneplus One/Cyanogen did with Kitkat 4.4.


----------



## tkin (Jul 29, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Now I am confused between Moto X Play and Style. I never game on phone. I mostly use it to take photos, fb, whatsapp, web browsing and ofc to make call.
> Phone should give excellent battery back like Oneplus One/Cyanogen did with Kitkat 4.4.


This is the exact reason I'm leaning towards Play.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 30, 2015)

I for one was sure to buy one plus two as soon as it launched. That was my level of expectations. But they have failed. If Moto launches style in 25-28k range, I am definitely buying it. Else my moto G jindabaad


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 30, 2015)

tkin said:


> This is the exact reason I'm leaning towards Play.



I'm bit worried about Snapdragon 615 performance. I never used any Android with mid range processor, always chosen the high end. I wish they put older yet more powerful 805 in Play. 

- - - Updated - - -

Also I heard 615 doesn't support Quick Charge 2.0.


----------



## tkin (Jul 30, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> I'm bit worried about Snapdragon 615 performance. I never used any Android with mid range processor, always chosen the high end. I wish they put older yet more powerful 805 in Play.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *Also I heard 615 doesn't support Quick Charge 2.0*.


Not good, without this I won't buy a 3000+ battery. So far, so close to the perfect phone. 615 is a mediocre chipset, but I have used my friends' Desire 820 extensively, very fluid, but it does have a 720p display. Need to see real life test results and reviews.


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 30, 2015)

tkin said:


> Not good, without this I won't buy a 3000+ battery. So far, so close to the perfect phone. 615 is a mediocre chipset, but I have used my friends' Desire 820 extensively, very fluid, but it does have a 720p display. Need to see real life test results and reviews.



Moto didn't declare when it will launch in India. If they didn't announce till 10 Aug I will have no choice and buy Oneplus 2 64GB for 25k as it has 3,300 mAH as well.


----------



## tkin (Jul 30, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Moto didn't declare when it will launch in India. If they didn't announce till 10 Aug I will have no choice and buy Oneplus 2 64GB for 25k as it has 3,300 mAH as well.


One plus is a good choice, just three things keep me discouraged from buying it.

1. Take a look at flipkart customer reviews, its filled with horrendous stories of after sales service. And even they did deny it, my friend suffered from the yellow screen issue, had to return his phone to amazon. Deniability and lack of after sales support are two things I really dread.

2. The snapdragon 810, even though they had underclocked it, the whole architecture generates too much heat. Now you know that not every CPU generates the same heat, some generate more, some less. Its very common with pc cpus, some will run hotter and take more voltage, some will do the reverse. Every company sets a TDP range to test their cpus. So what is they are sending the cherry picked versions to reviewers? Intel has been doing this ages, nVidia also does this. I had personally seen two graphics cards generating different amount of heat. And what if I end up getting a slightly hotter version? If it was Exynos I would have been fine, but an architecture which suffers from overheat are prone to issues like this.

3. Invites, I just hate that $hit, its not like I am getting a discount, or getting a very cheap phone. If I have money I should be able to buy the phone whenever and wherever I like, I won't just wait till an invite pops up or beg for one at the OP forums.

I think I'll just wait for reviews for the Play and Style.


----------



## Stormbringer (Jul 30, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> I'm bit worried about Snapdragon 615 performance. I never used any Android with mid range processor, always chosen the high end. I wish they put older yet more powerful 805 in Play.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also I heard 615 doesn't support Quick Charge 2.0.



Nope.My dad's Mi4i has SD 615 and its supports quick charging.


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 30, 2015)

Stormbringer said:


> Nope.My dad's Mi4i has SD 615 and its supports quick charging.



Ok! Sorry, corrected it does support.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 30, 2015)

Was planing give OPT for my dad, now will go for Moto X Play . Any idea when its gonna release? I got time till Aug 15th


----------



## Bhargav (Jul 30, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Was planing give OPT for my dad, now will go for Moto X Play . Any idea when its gonna release? I got time till Aug 15th



Many From us wanted OPT and now they are waiting for Moto X Play 
since the launch date is yet to be announced *HOPE* of *SOON* is only thing we have left


----------



## Dr. House (Jul 31, 2015)

RCuber said:


> Was planing give OPT for my dad, now will go for Moto X Play . Any idea when its gonna release? I got time till Aug 15th



Does Moto X Play and Style support USB OTG? Because OPT doesn't because of USB C-type.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jul 31, 2015)

Before this announcement, I was waiting for OnePlus Two and for Nexus 5 2015. Now, I'm really waiting for Moto X 2015.

My only concern is, will UI be as smooth as a Nexus 5 or Nexus 6 ? I've never used a Motorola phone and only had a chance to spend a minute with Moto X 1st gen, UI responsiveness was nowhere close to Nexus 5.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 31, 2015)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Before this announcement, I was waiting for OnePlus Two and for Nexus 5 2015. Now, I'm really waiting for Moto X 2015.
> 
> My only concern is, will UI be as smooth as a Nexus 5 or Nexus 6 ? I've never used a Motorola phone and only had a chance to spend a minute with Moto X 1st gen, UI responsiveness was nowhere close to Nexus 5.



Moto phones (including E, G and X) are all very close to the stock ROM of Nexus, if not completely same. You can't really judge responsiveness in 1 minute of usage.
What comes extra with Moto X is the Active display feature which lacks in Nexus due to it not being AMOLED display. That's the only reason why I had to go with Moto X instead of Nexus 5.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 31, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Does Moto X Play and Style support USB OTG? Because OPT doesn't because of USB C-type.



I believe you need just a proper adapter or a USB drive with Type-C connector.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 2, 2015)

Price will play a vital point. The direct conversion of the US price is promising. But if they launch it in increased price it will be a deal breaker


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Price will play a vital point. The direct conversion of the US price is promising. But if they launch it in increased price it will be a deal breaker


I can pay 25K for the 32GB Play, or 28k max for the 32GB Style. Anything more breaks the deal.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 2, 2015)

tkin said:


> I can pay 25K for the 32GB Play, or 28k max for the 32GB Style. Anything more breaks the deal.



Same here...else i will have to go with One plus two.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 2, 2015)

tkin said:


> I can pay 25K for the 32GB Play, or 28k max for the 32GB Style. Anything more breaks the deal.



Dude why 25k for X play? It comes with S615 that is also present in a 10k phone Yureka Plus.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 2, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Dude why 25k for X play? It comes with S615 that is also present in a 10k phone Yureka Plus.


Dude it also comes with a 21MP shooter


----------



## tkin (Aug 2, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Dude why 25k for X play? It comes with S615 that is also present in a 10k phone Yureka Plus.


I once bought a tablet from Micromax for less than half the price of the competing brand(Samsung), it was the most painful experience in my life. I'd gladly pay some extra for quality and after sales service. Plus I'm interested in the battery very much.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 10, 2015)

No news for Play and Style release. I hope they release it before the year's end.


----------



## tkin (Aug 10, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> No news for Play and Style release. I hope they release it before the year's end.


This does not feel good, retailers have already started to take pre orders for Play in UK and both Play and Style in Belgium. I'm worried that Motorola would just throw the Moto G at us and hope to keep us quite.

In that case Google will get my money(Nexus 2015).


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 10, 2015)

tkin said:


> This does not feel good, retailers have already started to take pre orders for Play in UK and both Play and Style in Belgium. I'm worried that Motorola would just throw the Moto G at us and hope to keep us quite.
> 
> In that case Google will get my money(Nexus 2015).



I contacted Moto Customer care. They said stay tuned for updates


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 10, 2015)

It's launching on 17th Sept for 33k.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 10, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> It's launching on 17th Sept for 33k.



I hope that is for Style. Play should be close to 20-22k.


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 10, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I hope that is for Style. Play should be close to 20-22k.



Yes, style will be of 33k. No idea about X Play. But I assume 25k.


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> Yes, style will be of 33k. No idea about X Play. But I assume 25k.


Any more than that and it will not be competitive any more. Nexus 6 has dropped to 29,999 for the 32GB model. As such at 33k the style might get some challange from the 34k Nexus 6 64GB or the Samsung S6.


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 11, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> It's launching on 17th Sept for 33k.


Source?


----------



## $hadow (Aug 12, 2015)

33k is a lot coz moto is always keep it's devices priced close to USD so I am rooting for anything about 26 to 28k for 16 gb


----------



## Dr. House (Aug 13, 2015)

$hadow said:


> 33k is a lot coz moto is always keep it's devices priced close to USD so I am rooting for anything about 26 to 28k for 16 gb



That phone is Moto X Pure edition that is coming in US on 3rd Sept. It will not receive 4G band 40 that works in India. Moto X Style is for India and global market will cost you 33k base model.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 13, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> That phone is Moto X Pure edition that is coming in US on 3rd Sept. It will not receive 4G band 40 that works in India. Moto X Style is for India and global market will cost you 33k base model.



If so would be the case than i highly doubt that it will be competing with oneplus 2 anymore.


----------



## tkin (Aug 20, 2015)

It's coming: Motorola Moto X Style, Moto X Play to launch in India next month | Latest Tech News, Video & Photo Reviews at BGR India


----------



## Minion (Aug 20, 2015)

Only time will tell.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 21, 2015)

^^true that


----------



## Ronnie11 (Aug 24, 2015)

ahh hell.I was hoping it would be around 26-29k.Over 30k and i may move to OP2


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 24, 2015)

Play above 18k won't be worth it


----------



## nomad47 (Aug 24, 2015)

Play will be 25k easily. 80 play units are being imported to India "for testing, not for sale" with declared price of $350 (approx 22.5k). Add customs duty, dealers margin, this will easily be 25-26k.


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 24, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Play will be 25k easily. 80 play units are being imported to India "for testing, not for sale" with declared price of $350 (approx 22.5k). Add customs duty, dealers margin, this will easily be 25-26k.


Are you sure it's play..
Must be style


----------



## tkin (Aug 24, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Play will be 25k easily. 80 play units are being imported to India "for testing, not for sale" with declared price of $350 (approx 22.5k). Add customs duty, dealers margin, this will easily be 25-26k.


I can pay that much for 32GB. But if its 16GB or lower then it loses its charm.


----------



## theserpent (Aug 24, 2015)

Some user on xda got 9 hours SOT.

I take back my words, even though this has a fairly good battery life with many users getting 5 hours SOT with some 9 hours, the phone has it's own set of issues, with apps opening slowly too some lag issues.(From multiple sources).

So I guess nexus 5 with snap 620 will be the phone i buy.


----------



## tkin (Aug 25, 2015)

X Play Reviews are out:

Review: Motorola Moto X*Play - Canadian Reviewer - Reviews, News and Opinion with a Canadian Perspective

*www.androidpit.com/motorola-moto-x-play-review

Still need more reviews. I have seen Subway Surfer stuttering on HTC Desire 820. Still don't trust the chipset yet.

- - - Updated - - -

*Update:* Camera Shootout, Xplay vs S6.

Camera shootout: Moto X Play vs. Galaxy S6 - Can a $400 phone stand up to Android's best? | MobileSyrup.com

S6 wins of course, but considering the price difference(about 100%) the XPlay puts up a respectable fight. XStyle is still to show its fangs.

- - - Updated - - -

*Update:* Camera Review - the Verge:

Motorola's new camera is a massive upgrade over anything it's done before | The Verge


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

tkin said:


> X Play Reviews are out:
> 
> Review: Motorola Moto X*Play - Canadian Reviewer - Reviews, News and Opinion with a Canadian Perspective
> 
> ...



S6 is still holding strong in camera dept but the fact is that if it is being compared with a phone about half of it's cost so it means a lot to that phone.


----------



## tkin (Aug 25, 2015)

$hadow said:


> S6 is still holding strong in camera dept but the fact is that if it is being compared with a phone about half of it's cost so it means a lot to that phone.


S6, G4. Phones like these have the best camera in the market, but their quality does not justify the price difference. Then again S6 has a awful battery life. People in XDA are ditching their S6 and jumping to X Play(wherever it is been launched), seems battery life is more important to people than a fancy camera.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 25, 2015)

tkin said:


> S6, G4. Phones like these have the best camera in the market, but their quality does not justify the price difference. Then again S6 has a awful battery life. People in XDA are ditching their S6 and jumping to X Play(wherever it is been launched), seems battery life is more important to people than a fancy camera.



That was my only issue when I was looking for upgrade heck I was even fine with no micro sd card. But poor battery life is a big problem and later on went ahead and bought redmi 2 and for the past 2 months I am actually enjoying this device. It is also giving me an average sot of 5hr easily.


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 31, 2015)

*Flipkart to launch Moto X Play, Style to take on OnePlus Two; price Rs 25k in India
*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> Flipkart to launch Moto X Play, Style to take on OnePlus Two; price Rs 25k in India*
> *


This makes it hard to recommend those over Oneplus One/ Two. Style should've been close to 25k and play should've been <=20k.


----------



## Bhargav (Aug 31, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> This makes it hard to recommend those over Oneplus One/ Two. Style should've been close to 25k and play should've been <=20k.



Yes indeed 
Meanwhile 
Motorola Bounce: a 5.43-inch flagship with QHD screen, S810, chipset


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 31, 2015)

25k for Snapdragon 615, nty ..  also 615 on a FHD panel is a bad bad idea


----------



## Superayush (Sep 1, 2015)

Bhargav said:


> *Flipkart to launch Moto X Play, Style to take on OnePlus Two; price Rs 25k in India
> *



Really poor pricing by moto... Style should had been the one starting 25k , was planning to buy same , alas it would fail.....:/


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 1, 2015)

What about the Mi4C .. its a prime competitor to One plus two as well
It also features SD 808, if they price it under 20k, its gonna sell really well


----------



## theserpent (Sep 2, 2015)

Superayush said:


> Really poor pricing by moto... Style should had been the one starting 25k , was planning to buy same , alas it would fail.....:/



Yes true. I know that these days companies don't price directly after converting, but seems like moto is doing that :/


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 2, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> What about the Mi4C .. its a prime competitor to One plus two as well
> It also features SD 808, if they price it under 20k, its gonna sell really well


It's only for China I guess


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 2, 2015)

Superayush said:


> Really poor pricing by moto... Style should had been the one starting 25k , was planning to buy same , alas it would fail.....:/


Epic fail if play is priced at 25...
It should be 18.. If to be matched with the competitors


----------



## ankushv (Sep 2, 2015)

Maybe moto x2 and nexus 6 will get a price cut to our benefit ?


----------



## the.one (Sep 2, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Epic fail if play is priced at 25...
> It should be 18.. If to be matched with the competitors



If X Play is priced anywhere higher than 20k, it will enter Oneplus 2 territory and as u said fail miserably.


----------



## Minion (Sep 2, 2015)

Moto X play is fail only moto fans will buy them.Motorola should have priced it around 17k.


----------



## tkin (Sep 2, 2015)

Minion said:


> Moto X play is fail only moto fans will buy them.Motorola should have priced it around 17k.


Going by that logic Yureka, Mi 4i etc should outsell that Moto G 3rd gen. But its the reverse . Not everyone go by price alone. I know of two guys who bought Mi4i, and one guy who bought Yureka, all faced some issues, returned their phones and got the Moto G. There are plenty of reasons to go for the Moto X Play. Specially if you take look at the review of the One Plus One in amazon and flipkart and compare with the reviews of Moto X or Moto G. People are complaining a lot about service issues with One Plus phones. I'd rather have a phone with a proven track record than some company which wraps itself in shoddy marketing practices and questionable after sales support. 

I agree that at 25k the X Play will lose its charm a little, but people will still go for it.


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 2, 2015)

One more reason to wait for Nexus 5 2015 If they Officially price it 25K


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 2, 2015)

tkin said:


> Going by that logic Yureka, Mi 4i etc should outsell that Moto G 3rd gen.* But its the reverse . Not everyone go by price alone*.



This and the fact that those two were on flash sale model where the people who want to buy them for using are unable to get them in their carts but people who want to sell them off for profit get 3-4 of them in multiple accounts.

I've seen refurbished Yureka selling for 10-11k with 6 months warranty on ebay while Yureka Plus sells for 9k itself on amazon. 

Now, if 25k is the price of 32gb play with Moto maker customisations and a 32 GB class 10 microSD card, then it can be a good enough deal. 


Edit:
Moto X Play review: an unexciting phone with a huge battery


----------



## tkin (Sep 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> This and the fact that those two were on flash sale model where the people who want to buy them for using are unable to get them in their carts but people who want to sell them off for profit get 3-4 of them in multiple accounts.
> 
> I've seen refurbished Yureka selling for 10-11k with 6 months warranty on ebay while Yureka Plus sells for 9k itself on amazon.
> 
> ...


We don't have Moto maker in India? Do we? DO WE? TELL ME NAO. I'LL BUY THE PLAY IN THAT CASE.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 2, 2015)

tkin said:


> We don't have Moto maker in India? Do we? DO WE? TELL ME NAO. I'LL BUY THE PLAY IN THAT CASE.


We don't have, that's why I said *if *25k is the price of 32gb play *with Moto maker customisations and a 32 GB class 10 microSD card, then it can be a good enough deal*. 

Motorola should start it this time if they want to price phones high going by Motorola's own history.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 3, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> We don't have, that's why I said *if *25k is the price of 32gb play *with Moto maker customisations and a 32 GB class 10 microSD card, then it can be a good enough deal*.
> 
> Motorola should start it this time if they want to price phones high going by Motorola's own history.


You missed tempered glass and case dude...
For 25k throw in that too


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 3, 2015)

Really disappointed with pricing, was planning on buying one but 615 is not worth the price of  25k


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 3, 2015)

Any idea when it find be launched


----------



## tkin (Sep 7, 2015)

*Motorola X Play launching in India soon, Moto officially teased it today: *

*i.imgur.com/9z7YZ4G.png

*i.imgur.com/hdUqJVn.png


*This confirms that its the Play that will be launched here, for now:*

*i.imgur.com/wDRKjsT.png



*Flipkart will obviously be the launch platform:*

*i.imgur.com/jwD8jdS.png


*Track the tweets using these hashes:*

*twitter.com/hashtag/XOMotoX?src=hash

*twitter.com/hashtag/YouDeserveBetter?src=hash


*I believe it will launch by this week or max next week, style will probably launch around October.*

*I predict the price of the 16GB version will be between 20- 22k and 32GB will be 25k.*

*BTW digit cover here:* Motorola India teases India launch of Moto X Play on Twitter | Digit.in


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 7, 2015)

Price will be around 22k


----------



## tkin (Sep 7, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Price will be around 22k


For the 16GB version I think.


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 7, 2015)

tkin said:


> For the 16GB version I think.



bit pricey unless it has an sd card slot or maybe a cheap 32 or 64 gb variant for 2-3k more


----------



## tkin (Sep 7, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> bit pricey unless it has an sd card slot or maybe a cheap 32 or 64 gb variant for 2-3k more


It has SD card, upto 128GB, also the 32GB version will come under 25k.


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 7, 2015)

The price I quoted is derived by the folowing process

1. The moto G 3rd generation 8 GB sells for $179 in the US (approx 11958 by today's exchange rate) and Flipkart is selling at 11,999
2. The moto G 3rd generation 8 GB sells for £179 in the UK (approx 16200 by today's exchange rate) and Flipkart is selling at 11,999
3. The Moto X play is selling at £279 in the UK (approx 28500 by today's exchange rate).
4. The Moto X Style is selling at $399.99 in the US which is roughly 26800 INR
5. The Moto X 2nd Gen is selling at $299.99 in the US which is roughly 20100 INR, whereas Flipkart i selling at 21999

So judging by this Motorola is gonna price the phones as per US pricing and that puts the Style in 28-30k range. If they want to sell the style in that range they will have to price the play in 22 k range. Also the review units had import price of 22,288 and thus the retail price should be lower than this as that happened with the Moto G (review units priced at 15k and retails at 12k).

So this brings the following conclusion 

Play starting at 21-22k
Style starting at 28k


----------



## tkin (Sep 8, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> The price I quoted is derived by the folowing process
> 
> 1. The moto G 3rd generation 8 GB sells for $179 in the US (approx 11958 by today's exchange rate) and Flipkart is selling at 11,999
> 2. The moto G 3rd generation 8 GB sells for £179 in the UK (approx 16200 by today's exchange rate) and Flipkart is selling at 11,999
> ...


Point 4 should be moto x style but overall a fair assumption. The question begs, which version will come at the 22k range? I think the 16GB. If the 32GB comes at 22k it'll wipe the floor with the competition.


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 8, 2015)

tkin said:


> Point 4 should be moto x style but overall a fair assumption. The question begs, which version will come at the 22k range? I think the 16GB. If the 32GB comes at 22k it'll wipe the floor with the competition.



Corrected. Thanks.
and yeah, if the 32GB comes at the 22k range, we might just have a assassin of the "2016 Flagship Killer" 
But in probability its the base model


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 8, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Corrected. Thanks.
> and yeah, if the 32GB comes at the 22k range, we might just have a assassin of the "2016 Flagship Killer"
> But in probability its the base model


Won't be a flagship killer...
It's got a slower processor and gpu


tkin said:


> Point 4 should be moto x style but overall a fair assumption. The question begs, which version will come at the 22k range? I think the 16GB. If the 32GB comes at 22k it'll wipe the floor with the competition.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 8, 2015)

I do not see any Nexus 6 thread, so posting here.
Recently, Nexus 6 got a price cut and the 64GB model is priced at $400, read here.
The question is, how long will Flipkart take to update its price? Also, why is it costly at google play store, 32GB is priced at 33,800 INR?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 8, 2015)

arsenalfan001 said:


> I do not see any Nexus 6 thread, so posting here.
> Recently, Nexus 6 got a price cut and the 64GB model is priced at $400, read here.
> The question is, how long will Flipkart take to update its price? Also, why is it costly at google play store, 32GB is priced at 33,800 INR?



Depends on Moto India


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 8, 2015)

arsenalfan001 said:


> I do not see any Nexus 6 thread, so posting here.
> Recently, Nexus 6 got a price cut and the 64GB model is priced at $400, read here.
> The question is, how long will Flipkart take to update its price? Also, why is it costly at google play store, 32GB is priced at 33,800 INR?


Would be a awesome phone for the price if priced at 350 USD... For 32gb...
BTW why it is dropped so low...

Even considering the upcoming releases and it's a old phone.. It's too low for the specs..
It's a 6 incher qhd phone


kunalgujarathi said:


> Depends on Moto India


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 8, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Depends on Moto India


Can somebody tweet this to moto India or flipkart ... They usually reply


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 8, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Would be a awesome phone for the price if priced at 350 USD... For 32gb...
> BTW why it is dropped so low...
> 
> Even considering the upcoming releases and it's a old phone.. It's too low for the specs..
> It's a 6 incher qhd phone



Price dropped due to new N6 launch from huawei.

The N5 will be approx priced near $450 and N6 near $600


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 8, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Can somebody tweet this to moto India or flipkart ... They usually reply



I guess they won't as if Moto X style if launched for 28k and N6 selling for 25k no one would buy X Style and instead go for N6 due to nexus branding.

Smart Moto India


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 8, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Price dropped due to new N6 launch from huawei.
> 
> The N5 will be approx priced near $450 and N6 near $600


Then ppl would get moto n6 instead of lg n5 isn't it..100usd diff

Damn don't they have bid other than 5 and 6.. Confusing shires


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 8, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> I guess they won't as if Moto X style if launched for 28k and N6 selling for 25k no one would buy X Style and instead go for N6 due to nexus branding.
> 
> Smart Moto India


Style is not gonna be launched in India so soon as part is gonna launch...
Maybe 5-6 months away


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 8, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Then ppl would get moto n6 instead of lg n5 isn't it..100usd diff
> 
> Damn don't they have bid other than 5 and 6.. Confusing shires



No ..

X Style is 5.7" 
Moto N6 6"
New N5 nearly 5.4"

Plus New N5 has 810v2 i guess.
So people won't buy N6 instead of N5


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 8, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> No ..
> 
> X Style is 5.7"
> Moto N6 6"
> ...


Isn't bigger better...
Also hardly so much processing power is needed..


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 8, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Isn't bigger better...
> Also hardly so much processing power is needed..



Depends upon person to person ,their use,etc.

E.g. I got N6 for my sis because she's an architect,needs drawing on the go.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 8, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> No ..
> 
> X Style is 5.7"
> Moto N6 6"
> ...



The new N5 is 5.2" and not 5.4" and it comes with a 808 and not a 810V2.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 8, 2015)

theserpent said:


> The new N5 is 5.2" and not 5.4" and it comes with a 808 and not a 810V2.



I am srry
Actual specs unconfirmed.


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 8, 2015)

Thing is New N5 seems more future proof with unconfirmed sepcs


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 8, 2015)

tkin said:


> It has SD card, upto 128GB, also the 32GB version will come under 25k.



sounds good then
look forward to it!


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 8, 2015)

Sept 14 - 21999₹ 16 GB play


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 8, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Sept 14 - 21999k 16 GB play



source?


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 8, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> source?


Phone arena


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 8, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> Phone arena


Cool. If it is true, my calculations will be spot on


----------



## the.one (Sep 8, 2015)

This seems to be a better bet hardware wise.
Xiaomi Mi4c to launch in India on 24th Sept. at Rs 15K with SD808 and 3GB of RAM - Gizbot


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 8, 2015)

the.one said:


> This seems to be a better bet hardware wise.
> Xiaomi Mi4c to launch in India on 24th Sept. at Rs 15K with SD808 and 3GB of RAM - Gizbot


Five incher


----------



## tkin (Sep 8, 2015)

arsenalfan001 said:


> I do not see any Nexus 6 thread, so posting here.
> Recently, Nexus 6 got a price cut and the 64GB model is priced at $400, read here.
> The question is, how long will Flipkart take to update its price? Also, why is it costly at google play store, 32GB is priced at 33,800 INR?


If moto x price cut is of any indication, n6 will get a price cut right around x style or n5 launch. Maybe in october as they dry up the remaining stocks. We did have some good exchange offers on the n6 last month.

- - - Updated - - -



v.Na5h said:


> *Would be a awesome phone for the price if priced at 350 USD... For 32gb...*
> BTW why it is dropped so low...
> 
> Even considering the upcoming releases and it's a old phone.. It's too low for the specs..
> It's a 6 incher qhd phone


32GB N6 at 22k will cannibalize everything from the OP2 all the way to the Zenfone 2.

- - - Updated - - -



kunalgujarathi said:


> No ..
> 
> X Style is 5.7"
> Moto N6 6"
> ...


I believe the so called 810V2 is imaginary. Its more likely that the companies learned about the heating and lowered frequencies, installed better cooling solutions, changed the position of the chip etc. The v2 didn't decrease heat drastically.

- - - Updated - - -



kunalgujarathi said:


> Depends upon person to person ,their use,etc.
> 
> E.g. I got N6 for my sis because she's an architect,needs drawing on the go.


How's the battery life of the N6?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 9, 2015)

tkin said:


> If moto x price cut is of any indication, n6 will get a price cut right around x style or n5 launch. Maybe in october as they dry up the remaining stocks. We did have some good exchange offers on the n6 last month.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



My sis gets nearly 3.9hrs SOT,sometimes 4+

Wifi always on
GPS always on
Moderate use.


----------



## tkin (Sep 9, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> My sis gets nearly 3.9hrs SOT,sometimes 4+
> 
> *Wifi always on
> GPS always on*
> Moderate use.


Nice, might be a good alternative to Moto X Play and OP2 if it drops.


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 9, 2015)

In the new Z5 Sony has used double heat pipes for the SD810. And a ton of TIM


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 9, 2015)

tkin said:


> Nice, might be a good alternative to Moto X Play and OP2 if it drops.


Yup 6 incher almost a tablet


----------



## the.one (Sep 9, 2015)

Came across this while researching a bit about X play, doesnt seem that attractive especially after watching this.

Moto X Play Performance Issues and Lag - YouTube


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 9, 2015)

the.one said:


> Came across this while researching a bit about X play, doesnt seem that attractive especially after watching this.
> 
> Moto X Play Performance Issues and Lag - YouTube


What's in the video..
Can't watch it now


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 12, 2015)

Guys I have some really good news.

Moto X Play 32 GB customs declared price 16,677
Moto X Play 16 GB customs declared price 15,428

So that means we might see a 21k price tag for the 32 GB model.


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Guys I have some really good news.
> 
> Moto X Play 32 GB customs declared price 16,677
> Moto X Play 16 GB customs declared price 15,428
> ...


Sold, don't care about the lag. The battery and the camera alone makes up for it. If the data you mentioned is correct then I am expecting 16GB at 19,999/- and 32GB at 21,999/- given how moto prices the Moto G3.


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 12, 2015)

tkin said:


> Sold, don't care about the lag. The battery and the camera alone makes up for it. If the data you mentioned is correct then I am expecting 16GB at 19,999/- and 32GB at 21,999/- given how moto prices the Moto G3.



*i.imgur.com/UstRUYO.jpg

It is definitely correct. See the XT1562. That is the Moto Play


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 12, 2015)

tkin said:


> Sold, don't care about the lag. The battery and the camera alone makes up for it. If the data you mentioned is correct then I am expecting 16GB at 19,999/- and 32GB at 21,999/- given how moto prices the Moto G3.



My estimates:
16 GB at 17-18k
32 GB at 19-20k.

That could be really sweet.

Moto X 1st gen had similar SoC and pricing.


----------



## Techguy (Sep 12, 2015)

The MotoX Play actually performs worse than the Moto G3 is general everyday usage. Hiccups here and there, and the GPU is underpowered for 1080p. But implementation is miles ahead of the Mi4i.


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> *i.imgur.com/UstRUYO.jpg
> 
> It is definitely correct. See the XT1562. That is the Moto Play


Yaaay, this is the phone for me - ...Goes to search for wallet.....

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> My estimates:
> 16 GB at 17-18k
> 32 GB at 19-20k.
> 
> ...


Death to sub 20k phones.

- - - Updated - - -



Techguy said:


> The MotoX Play actually performs worse than the Moto G3 is general everyday usage. Hiccups here and there, and the GPU is underpowered for 1080p. But implementation is miles ahead of the Mi4i.


Understood, I'm ready to live with minor lags if I get that beast of a camera+battery+stock os at those prices. Guys who play Nova 3 might worry, but I don't. Android M might improve performance and reduce the said lags. I have used Yuphoria+, it does not lag that much. This will lag even less. Overall if the prices said are correct I can sacrifice a bit of performance. Better than having bad customer support, overheating cpu, poor battery and pi$$ poor marketing.


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 12, 2015)

tkin said:


> Yaaay, this is the phone for me - ...Goes to search for wallet.....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


RIP One plus two


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 12, 2015)

tkin said:


> Guys who play Nova 3 might worry, but I don't.



Yureka runs that fine but FHD screen in X Play *may* hamper performance.


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> RIP One plus two


It was never alive anyway. There was a contest going on in one plus group(kolkata) which required the user to submit a screenshot of OPO homescreen and the one with most likes would win an invite. Found out a guy was selling a screenshot for 200/- 

And then there was these guys who made 20-30k by selling as well as scamming invites. The OPT groups in FB and their forums have become a mini pyramid scheme


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 12, 2015)

This pricing means The style will be in the 25k range. And the nexus 5 or 5x is supposed to be in the 28k range. So good year for smartphones eh?


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Yureka runs that fine but FHD screen in X Play *may* hamper performance.


Yureka plus has FHD. But that aside I don't think it will be a problem for us non-gamers. We want battery life, plenty of it. Saw some guys getting 6hrs SOT with GPS and everything turned on. And few reports of 7hrs+ SOT under normal use. Definitely trumps the OPT when considering I don't play games.

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> This pricing means The style will be in the 25k range. And the nexus 5 or 5x is supposed to be in the 28k range. So good year for smartphones eh?


Huh, 25k style, now I am confused, it comes within my upgrade budget in that case. Damn it. YOU GUYS WANT TO SEE ME SUFFER


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 12, 2015)

tkin said:


> Yureka plus has FHD. But that aside I don't think it will be a problem for us non-gamers. We want battery life, plenty of it. Saw some guys getting 6hrs SOT with GPS and everything turned on. And few reports of 7hrs+ SOT under normal use. Definitely trumps the OPT when considering I don't play games.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


I have been also suffering. I would wait out till the style is launched in India and also the new nexus. Then I will decide I need to upgrade or not


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 12, 2015)

If LG Nexus 5 comes with same SD615, bye bye Nexus. I still hope they give SD620 or SD805 atleast without jumping on the "64 bit" moniker. 



tkin said:


> Yureka plus has FHD. But that aside I don't think it will be a problem for us non-gamers. We want battery life, plenty of it. Saw some guys getting 6hrs SOT with GPS and everything turned on. And few reports of 7hrs+ SOT under normal use. Definitely trumps the OPT when considering I don't play games.



7 hours+ SOT would be great.


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 13, 2015)

In all probability it is coming with a 808.


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If LG Nexus 5 comes with same SD615, bye bye Nexus. I still hope they give SD620 or SD805 atleast without jumping on the "64 bit" moniker.
> 
> 
> 
> 7 hours+ SOT would be great.


I think its pretty much a open secret that the LG N5 will come with SD808. Here are the full specs as the latest rumors have them:

*5.2-inch screen with 1080 x 1920 pixels
Qualcomm Snapdragon 808 ???
16/32 GB internal storage
3 GB RAM
12.3 MP main camera
5 MP front snapper
USB-Type C(Proper, i.e not like OP implementation)
2700mah battery(android M takes care of this).*

*Now the SD 620 will probably not appear, but do note that a wild Samsung device with the 620 has found its way out:* Snapdragon 620-toting Samsung device gets benchmarked - GSMArena.com news

So here's hoping for the best. If it does come with SD620 and it's as good a Qualcomm claims it to be then OP will need to roll up shop and will have to end up releasing a new device. And this theory fits all the problems with OPT, short supply(not making many phones), the ceo claiming to release a new device at December etc etc.


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 13, 2015)

tkin said:


> I think its pretty much a open secret that the LG N5 will come with SD808. Here are the full specs as the latest rumors have them:
> 
> *5.2-inch screen with 1080 x 1920 pixels
> Qualcomm Snapdragon 808 ???
> ...


It may come with 2GB RAM. An internal LG presentation was leaked that was for a "Project N3" and it showed the Nexus in Black. The RAM in that presentation was 2GB. But also the presentation is old and may be the pitch that LG gave to Google. So it may come with either 2GB or 3GB.

Also if I recall correctly there was a benchmark leak for an alleged LG nexus featuring a SD620. That benchmark scores even beat down the 810. Don't know whether it was a fake or not.


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> It may come with 2GB RAM. An internal LG presentation was leaked that was for a "Project N3" and it showed the Nexus in Black. The RAM in that presentation was 2GB. But also the presentation is old and may be the pitch that LG gave to Google. So it may come with either 2GB or 3GB.
> 
> Also if I recall correctly there was a benchmark leak for an alleged LG nexus featuring a SD620. That benchmark scores even beat down the 810. Don't know whether it was a fake or not.


Can you say 2GB for the 16GB and 3GB for the 32GB version? Certainly possible. That score that beat the 810 black and blue is most probably fake, else it means that the 820 will score twice as the 810 which is pretty far fetched IMHO. Lets hope for the best.

We can take rest of the discussion here, its time we had a thread for this: *www.digit.in/forum/mobiles-tablets/194822-google-nexus-2015-lg-huawei-discussion-thread-rumors.html


----------



## Techguy (Sep 13, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> It may come with 2GB RAM. An internal LG presentation was leaked that was for a "Project N3" and it showed the Nexus in Black. The RAM in that presentation was 2GB. But also the presentation is old and may be the pitch that LG gave to Google. So it may come with either 2GB or 3GB.
> 
> Also if I recall correctly there was a benchmark leak for an alleged LG nexus featuring a SD620. That benchmark scores even beat down the 810. Don't know whether it was a fake or not.



GPU on the 620 hasn't been announced, but the CPU is faster than the S810. Cortex A72


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2015)

Techguy said:


> GPU on the 620 hasn't been announced, but the CPU is faster than the S810. Cortex A72


It's the Adreno 510: *www.qualcomm.com/products/snapdragon/processors/620


----------



## Techguy (Sep 13, 2015)

Missed that somehow. No performance estimates, but it will most probably slower than Adreno 430 in the S810. Might perform at par with S808 when it comes to GPU perf.

My sweet spot chip is the S618: dual core A72, quad A53. Motorola should have made a Moto X 2013 reboot, added a 1080p display, bigger battery, better camera and this chip. Perfect.


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2015)

Techguy said:


> Missed that somehow. No performance estimates, but it will most probably slower than Adreno 430 in the S810. Might perform at par with S808 when it comes to GPU perf.
> 
> My sweet spot chip is the S618: dual core A72, quad A53. Motorola should have made a Moto X 2013 reboot, added a 1080p display, bigger battery, better camera and this chip. Perfect.


Then they would have missed the launch window by 6 months or more. The 620 is nowhere in sight, let alone the 618. They'll come early next year or maybe Q2.

Adreno 510 may be slower than 430 but it'll definitely be faster than 420, otherwise qualcomm's target market, i.e 2k phones with the 620 will remain a pipe dream.


----------



## Minion (Sep 13, 2015)

tkin said:


> Huh, 25k style, now I am confused, it comes within my upgrade budget in that case. Damn it. YOU GUYS WANT TO SEE ME SUFFER



But Style is a very large phone with 5.7" screen.


----------



## the.one (Sep 13, 2015)

Minion said:


> But Style is a very large phone with 5.7" screen.




Large with an unnecessary and power hungry Qhd display.


----------



## theserpent (Sep 13, 2015)

X Style/Pure would be a killer at <25k.
Most people are reporting a low SOT of 2 hours to a normal of 5 hours.


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2015)

Flipkat countdown page has been up for some time: #XOMotoX Your Perfect partner is just around the corner


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2015)

tkin said:


> Flipkat countdown page has been up for some time: #XOMotoX Your Perfect partner is just around the corner


Then launch would be at 12 PM tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Then launch would be at 12 PM tomorrow hopefully.


Definitely. I'll buy it next month, my pre diwali gift


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 13, 2015)

It will be at 1400


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> It will be at 1400


The counter says so, odd timing.

Anyway stocks will run out within days I think(Zauba). Hope they don't become like OnePlus.


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 14, 2015)

Watching live stream.
5.6 million moto units sold till now
Current Moto X will be rolled out of Chennai factory
160 service centers, 40 exclusive
The voice recognition is spot on

OK that find my phone was awesome. Will help many people

Price 16 GB 18499
 32 GB 

Killed everything


----------



## tkin (Sep 14, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Watching live stream.
> 5.6 million moto units sold till now
> Current Moto X will be rolled out of Chennai factory
> 160 service centers, 40 exclusive



If they announce moto maker then I'm buying it day one. Can you give the live stream URL?


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 14, 2015)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_HA9VhDnKk


----------



## kevz22 (Sep 14, 2015)

SD 615 with 2GB RAM for Moto X Play. 
Standout features are the large 3630mAh battery with turbo charging and 21MP camera.
Priced at 18,499/-. Dunno if it can dent the OPT's sales!


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 14, 2015)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_HA9VhDnKk


----------



## Niilesh (Sep 14, 2015)

tkin said:


> If they announce moto maker then I'm buying it day one. Can you give the live stream URL?


*www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_HA9VhDnKk
Price - 18.5K


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 14, 2015)

Killed everything at 18499


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 14, 2015)

32GB for 19,999

Midnight launch today: #XOMotoX Your Perfect partner is just around the corner


----------



## the.one (Sep 14, 2015)

X Style @ 25k seems realistic now..


----------



## Superayush (Sep 14, 2015)

the.one said:


> X Style @ 25k seems realistic now..



Yes the best part about 18.5k launch price of play is style could actually start at 25k :* , would recommend everyone waiting for it , btw play just killed its closest competitor for the price , zenfone selfie


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 14, 2015)

Moto beat all my calculations. But yeah style is gonna take OPT head on now


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 14, 2015)

Superayush said:


> Yes the best part about 18.5k launch price of play is style could actually start at 25k :* , would recommend everyone waiting for it , btw play just killed its closest competitor for the price , zenfone selfie



Can you tell me how its better then Zenfone selfie ...
on paper I find zenfone having 3 GB RAM, 13mp front cam with flash as advantage.
moto x play have bigger battery and unoptimised 21mp back cam .


----------



## Superayush (Sep 14, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Can you tell me how its better then Zenfone selfie ...
> on paper I find zenfone having 3 GB RAM, 13mp front cam with flash as advantage.
> moto x play have bigger battery and unoptimised 21mp back cam .



*End user experience * along with special features like active display , moto voice , gestures u will be getting fastest android updates and since its stock android u will be making the most out of the ram available.

You remind me of my friend who like xiaomi because its hardware is good for price.
But budddy sometimes its not just raw specs but the end user experience u are gettting from the device that matters i hope u understand .

P.S. Camera review of play has been quite positive , google


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2015)

when is the pricing for Moto X style ?

so, how many of u buy Moto X Play or Style ?

OPT sales will dip now


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 14, 2015)

I am actually disappointed with its camera review.. I would have certainly consider it since it have Sony's latest cam module. But its unoptimised, poor details , poor low light performer...I will wait for more reviews
I am also waiting for moto x style 

I tested Sony C5 at mall and in real life, pics are lot better then what people think of a 13 mp cam


----------



## the.one (Sep 14, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Can you tell me how its better then Zenfone selfie ...
> on paper I find zenfone having 3 GB RAM, 13mp front cam with flash as advantage.
> moto x play have bigger battery and unoptimised 21mp back cam .



Definitely zenfones seem good vfm on paper.

I would prefer the zenfone 2 laser with sd615/3gb ram/720p display.

But where the moto x play attracts me more is the optimised and better looking android UI, faster & confirmed updates, promises long battery life.
Plus the device physically looks a lot better than any of the zenfone. Its really compact for a 5.5" device (smaller than a zf5).

Only if they could pack a better chipset - maybe sd808 from the style into this and have only one moto x - i would be the first one to buy it.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 14, 2015)

the.one said:


> Definitely zenfones seem good vfm on paper.
> 
> I would prefer the zenfone 2 laser with sd615/3gb ram/720p display.
> 
> ...



Check this-
*youtu.be/605fKVfRlrY

Moto X Play goes neck to neck with LG G4.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 14, 2015)

wow,beat my expectations,good pricing.


----------



## the.one (Sep 14, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Check this-
> *youtu.be/605fKVfRlrY
> 
> Moto X Play goes neck to neck with LG G4.



I have seen this video earlier. In these kind of tests, I suppose even the moto g3 would perform equally good to the x play if not better.


----------



## tkin (Sep 14, 2015)

kevz22 said:


> SD 615 with 2GB RAM for Moto X Play.
> Standout features are the large 3630mAh battery with turbo charging and 21MP camera.
> *Priced at 18,499/-. Dunno if it can dent the OPT's sales!*


Doesn't need to, how many OPTs are selling anyways? Stock constraints are there and people who are still waiting for OPT will keep on waiting, what this can do is take over the 15-20k range. That's a critical spot.

- - - Updated - - -



Superayush said:


> Yes the best part about 18.5k launch price of play is style could actually start at 25k :* , would recommend everyone waiting for it , btw play just killed its closest competitor for the price ,* zenfone selfie *


It just lost its edge. Good bye Asus. I think their ZF2 Laser will do well.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 14, 2015)

wait, they launched the single sim version here?


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> wait, they launched the single sim version here?



Dual Sim version is launched


----------



## tkin (Sep 14, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> Can you tell me how its better then Zenfone selfie ...
> on paper I find zenfone having 3 GB RAM, 13mp front cam with flash as advantage.
> moto x play have bigger battery and unoptimised 21mp back cam .


Bigger battery, stock android, faster updates and possibly better back cam, loses out on the RAM, front cam and lack of availability atm.


----------



## Superayush (Sep 14, 2015)

ok asus zenfone 2 laser (sd 615 model) gives play a run for the money at 14k but 

By spending 4k more u get:-
Better battery
Better screen (crispier)
Stock android and fast updates
Some special moto features (active display , voice , assist , gestures)
Supposedly better camera
[STRIKE] Stereo speakers[/STRIKE]
Water repellant 

But i agree only if play had 3gb ram it would had been brilliant...thats a slight set back and yes tkin u are right no stereo speakers on play..and lack of gyroscope is clear absurb ..this is something i didnt expect..


----------



## tkin (Sep 14, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> wait, they launched the single sim version here?





> SIM Type - Dual Sim, GSM + LTE



So, dual nano, 3G+4G.

BTW: *Hope you guys know that the X Play lacks Gyroscope*, so that means no photosphere, cardboard or youtube 360. Some not-so-popular games might be having issues as well.

- - - Updated - - -



Superayush said:


> ok asus zenfone 2 laser (sd 615 model) gives play a run for the money at 14k but
> 
> By spending 4k more u get:-
> Better battery
> ...


2015 is the year of compromises, be glad that the ram and gyrsocope is the only two thing they skimped on.

Are you sure about Stereo speakers? Thought only Style had stereo speakers.


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 14, 2015)

We also get Turbo charging in Moto X play, which I think is not available in zenfone 2 laser 3gb (sd 615 model)


----------



## tkin (Sep 14, 2015)

khalil1210 said:


> We also get Turbo charging in Moto X play, which I think is not available in zenfone 2 laser 3gb (sd 615 model)


Yes, but you need to shell out extra 1k and it comes with the cable attached to the powerbrick. Worth the money though.

- - - Updated - - -

*BTW, X Play lacks Gyroscope, so what can be the issues?*


----------



## khalil1210 (Sep 14, 2015)

tkin said:


> *BTW, X Play lacks Gyroscope, so what can be the issues?*



You cant get the 3d wallpapers (like the iphone parallax wallpaper)

Compass and maps works better if you have gyro.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 14, 2015)

Well flipkart listing says its Dual sim but model number is XT1562, where as GSMArena says Dual sim version's model no is XT1563. Zauba.com on the other hand has records of XT1562 being a DS (dual sim) variant.


----------



## tkin (Sep 14, 2015)

khalil1210 said:


> You cant get the 3d wallpapers (like the iphone parallax wallpaper)
> 
> Compass and maps works better if you have gyro.


Damn it, I purchased a few parallax wallpapers last month(minima pro), seems I need to research a lot about the lack of gyroscope before I purchase this device. My budget allows me to move upto 25k(i.e Moto Style), seems I need to research.

And I really love the Moto X Play, it's perfect for me.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Well flipkart listing says its Dual sim but model number is XT1562, where as GSMArena says Dual sim version's model no is XT1563. Zauba.com on the other hand has records of XT1562 being a DS (dual sim) variant.


Screw up? Is the Indian model x1562 having true dual sim or hybrid dual sim?


----------



## m31 (Sep 14, 2015)

Is the camera in Moto X Play better than oneplus one ?

Also there was a news some time back that we can by moto phones from moto care in major cities , like Bangalore. 

Has anyone visited these ? do they have phones on display and to try out ?


----------



## RohanM (Sep 14, 2015)

I thought it's a good upgrade to my 1.5 year faithful lg G2.. But meh..


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 14, 2015)

tkin said:


> *BTW, X Play lacks Gyroscope, so what can be the issues?*


Games depending on gyroscope


----------



## ankushv (Sep 14, 2015)

My first gen moto g too lacked gyroscope , and I miss photo sphere and some games work better with the gyro , also the issue of 3d wallpapers .
Also what is the point of having a good camera and no photosphere .  I guess I'll have to wait for the moto x style .


----------



## tkin (Sep 14, 2015)

m31 said:


> Is the camera in Moto X Play better than oneplus one ?
> 
> Also there was a news some time back that we can by moto phones from moto care in major cities , like Bangalore.
> 
> Has anyone visited these ? do they have phones on display and to try out ?


1. Subjective, daylight shots are better in X Play, but night shots will be better on OPT, also OPT can record 4k, so overall OPT has the better camera.

2. Moto care was announced but not available yet, they will come up around end 2015 I think.

- - - Updated - - -



Vegito said:


> I thought it's a good upgrade to my 1.5 year faithful lg G2.. But meh..


Hmm, same boat mate, pm me if you find any set that can replace G2 under 25k max.

- - - Updated - - -



ankushv said:


> My first gen moto g too lacked gyroscope , and I miss photo sphere and *some games work better with the gyro , also the issue of 3d wallpapers .*
> Also what is the point of having a good camera and no photosphere .  I guess I'll have to wait for the moto x style .


That's it, I'm out, I play a lot of Hungry Shark Evolution. That game runs using Gyro, I need gyro. X Play is out.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Sep 14, 2015)

tkin said:


> 1. Subjective, daylight shots are better in X Play, but night shots will be better on OPT, also OPT can record 4k, so overall OPT has the better camera.
> 
> 2. Moto care was announced but not available yet, they will come up around end 2015 I think.
> 
> ...



X Style then


----------



## tkin (Sep 14, 2015)

kunalgujarathi said:


> X Style then


Either that or if its battery life is not upto the mark then Nexus 5.


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 14, 2015)

guys Any info when style will be comming here ?


----------



## tkin (Sep 14, 2015)

sujoyp said:


> guys Any info when style will be comming here ?


October at least.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 14, 2015)

I am SO glad to have bought my Moto X when it was all new, the mighty first gen.

Now it seems there's a flood of Moto X'es. Moto X 2nd gen, 3rd gen, Maxx, Play, Style.. wtf...
Comparing them to find out best among them is a PITA, as I found out ...


----------



## Superayush (Sep 15, 2015)

tkin said:


> October at least.



Just hope moto prices it rightly too  i am waiting for it too  (good thing is next gen nexus is expected around 29 sep so we can know some more alternates).


----------



## tkin (Sep 15, 2015)

Superayush said:


> Just hope moto prices it rightly too  i am waiting for it too  (good thing is next gen nexus is expected around 29 sep so we can know some more alternates).


I'm waiting as well, I got the flagship with the G2, my next phone even if not flagship should be more vfm.


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 15, 2015)

I am more inclined towards the nexus 5X. But if if fails to grab my attention I might wait for the SD620 or SD820 to hit the market


----------



## tkin (Sep 15, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> I am more inclined towards the nexus 5X. But if if fails to grab my attention I might wait for the SD620 or SD820 to hit the market


Hope SD620 performs good enough WITHOUT heating for qualcomm as well as everyone's sake as they hold most 4G patents and its impossible to bypass them when making a phone. That's why most companies had to use the SD810 even though it performed like $hit.


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 15, 2015)

tkin said:


> Hope SD620 performs good enough WITHOUT heating for qualcomm as well as everyone's sake as they hold most 4G patents and its impossible to bypass them when making a phone. That's why most companies had to use the SD810 even though it performed like $hit.


Wait did not Ericsson hold all those patents?
The 620 is good CPU wise, GPU is yet to be put to test. 
My moto G 1st gen is going strong still.


----------



## tkin (Sep 16, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Wait did not Ericsson hold all those patents?
> The 620 is good CPU wise, GPU is yet to be put to test.
> My moto G 1st gen is going strong still.


In fact LG tops the chart but they don't make chipsets, leaving qualcomm as the key player: Who owns 4G mobile technology? â€¢ The Register

- - - Updated - - -

Lol, missed this tweet:

*i.imgur.com/BZ9YHVy.jpg

*twitter.com/sandeep_karwa/status/643037496687722496?ref_src=twsrc^tfw

*Style launch by October, price should be around 25k for 16GB IMHO.*


----------



## tkin (Sep 18, 2015)

*One Plus should just kick out the invite system:* 

Moto X Style price and release date in India: Sources hint at mid-October launch


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 24, 2015)

And ladies and gentlemen (although I doubt any lady is present here), Moto X Style finally spotted. Imported for testing purposes 32GB XT1572 is priced at 30383. 
Now as many of you might remember, the XT1562 aka Play was imported for testing purposes at 22228 (32 GB) and is now sold for 19999. So expect the Style to be in 26-27k range for 32 GB.
You all can thank me for this info now (kidding)


----------



## the.one (Sep 24, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> And ladies and gentlemen (although I doubt any lady is present here), Moto X Style finally spotted. Imported for testing purposes 32GB XT1572 is priced at 30383.
> Now as many of you might remember, the XT1562 aka Play was imported for testing purposes at 22228 (32 GB) and is now sold for 19999. So expect the Style to be in 26-27k range for 32 GB.
> You all can thank me for this info now (kidding)



Thanks but it's a little too big for my taste.

Would appreciate more if you can spot the price for nexus 5x.


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 24, 2015)

the.one said:


> Thanks but it's a little too big for my taste.
> 
> Would appreciate more if you can spot the price for nexus 5x.


In all probability 26940 for 32GB one


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 24, 2015)

I got a OP2 invite but Im tempted by Moto X Play and Zenfone 2 as well
what are your opinions?
Im not starting a new thread because I dont have any particular needs etc, just want good battery and camera and maybe dev support


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 24, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> I got a OP2 invite but Im tempted by Moto X Play and Zenfone 2 as well
> what are your opinions?
> Im not starting a new thread because I dont have any particular needs etc, just want good battery and camera and maybe *dev support*



+1 for Moto X


----------



## the.one (Sep 24, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> I got a OP2 invite but Im tempted by Moto X Play and Zenfone 2 as well
> what are your opinions?
> Im not starting a new thread because I dont have any particular needs etc, just want good battery and camera and maybe dev support



Zenfone 2 has poor cam and incompatibility with few apps due to intel chipset if I'm not wrong.


----------



## tkin (Sep 24, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> And ladies and gentlemen (although I doubt any lady is present here), Moto X Style finally spotted. Imported for testing purposes 32GB XT1572 is priced at 30383.
> Now as many of you might remember, the XT1562 aka Play was imported for testing purposes at 22228 (32 GB) and is now sold for 19999. So expect the Style to be in 26-27k range for 32 GB.
> You all can thank me for this info now (kidding)


Based on the same logic as X Play price, I'd guess 27k for 32GB X Style. Not bad. Need to verify it's battery stats one more time. Nexus 5x will be the hard fight, 5.2" phone is perfect for a lot of people.

- - - Updated - - -



nomad47 said:


> In all probability 26940 for 32GB one


No SD card or 64GB, damn it.

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> I got a OP2 invite but Im tempted by Moto X Play and Zenfone 2 as well
> what are your opinions?
> Im not starting a new thread because I dont have any particular needs etc, just want good battery and camera and maybe dev support


With X Style, Nexus 5X launching around the corner its wise to wait.


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 24, 2015)

At this point I am pretty much sure about going the style way. Unless and untill the Nexus beats the Style in Camera and battery by a long margin its style for me. I will miss the fingerprint sensor though. Always wanted to own one


----------



## tkin (Sep 24, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> At this point I am pretty much sure about going the style way. Unless and untill the Nexus beats the Style in Camera and battery by a long margin its style for me. I will miss the fingerprint sensor though. Always wanted to own one



Battery status no concern? It does have quick charge. And style comes with turbo charger inbox. Also it has sd card as well. Tough choice. Only thing holding me back is the battery. Need to browse xda.


----------



## the.one (Sep 25, 2015)

Two weeks with the Motorola Moto X Play - Android Authority

This review doesnt paint a good picture of the X Play from a lay man's perspective.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 25, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> I got a OP2 invite but Im tempted by Moto X Play and Zenfone 2 as well
> what are your opinions?
> Im not starting a new thread because I dont have any particular needs etc, just want good battery and camera and maybe dev support


Please give me op2 invite.  I want a phone with finger print sensor now


----------



## tkin (Sep 25, 2015)

Vegito said:


> Please give me op2 invite.  I want a phone with finger print sensor now



If you don't get here try OP forum. People are giving them away as if there is no tomorrow.

Problem is most people are selling them. Or trying to sell them and end up wasting it as customer base is drying up. Funny marketing.


----------



## baban4u (Sep 25, 2015)

can any one advise the launch date for Lenovo P1?


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 25, 2015)

Vegito said:


> Please give me op2 invite.  I want a phone with finger print sensor now



I have a 2 more people in line in case I dont want it  
ill surely tell you if I dont use it and if my friends dont want

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> +1 for Moto X



does it suffer from overheating issues
hows camera and battery life, any idea??


----------



## RohanM (Sep 25, 2015)

Just handled moto x play of a office colleuge and did find some lags stutters..  I am on Bliss pop on my g2 and it's 4 times snappy that that SD615 play
Also he has only few apps installed.  He did not find any lag of course because his previous phone was a shitsang..  Shitwiz


----------



## Bhargav (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## tkin (Sep 27, 2015)

The Style looks like the perfect phone, except the battery, so if you carry the turbo charger with you or a powerbank this problem can be mitigated. Still not a true believer.

BTW have we got something like these in India? Aukey 10,000mAh Dual-USB Power Bank with Quick Charge | Android Central

Should be around 2k, justified.

- - - Updated - - -

NVM got them: *www.amazon.in/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Aukey A bit high.

- - - Updated - - -

LOL, this thing has quick charge input as well as output: Aukey PB-T1 Qualcomm Quick Charge 2.0 10400mAh External Battery Charger

- - - Updated - - -

That's it, I'm getting Moto X Style, the moto assist features are awesome.

[YOUTUBE]yz72DyJBcp0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vyom (Sep 27, 2015)

tkin said:


> That's it, I'm getting Moto X Style, the moto assist features are awesome.



Lol. Those Moto Assist features are in every Moto X phones, right from the first Moto X (which I have).


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes. I am pretty much confirmed about the style. Moto assist features is a huge point


----------



## Vyom (Sep 27, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Yes. I am pretty much confirmed about the style. Moto assist features is a huge point



Why is Moto Assist a huge point? When it's available in all Moto X? It's actually a generic part of Moto X now. Without it no Moto X is complete. I don't see it the deciding factor, on should you get this specific version of Moto X.
Am I missing something?


----------



## nomad47 (Sep 27, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Why is Moto Assist a huge point? When it's available in all Moto X? It's actually a generic part of Moto X now. Without it no Moto X is complete. I don't see it the deciding factor, on should you get this specific version of Moto X.
> Am I missing something?


Its not a huge point considering the previous moto x. But pitch it against Nexus 5X or the OPT. Apart from other factors the moto assist becomes a huge point for me.


----------



## tkin (Sep 27, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Its not a huge point considering the previous moto x. *But pitch it against Nexus 5X or the OPT. Apart from other factors the moto assist becomes a huge point for me.*


Exactly. This is one of the major deciding factors for me between OPT, Nexus 5X and other devices under 30k.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 27, 2015)

Yea, deciding factor for buying Moto X was the assist features. I can't use a phone without these features now. 
These features does actually matter, and aren't gimmicks like "megapixel" and "ppi" which other phones boast of.


----------



## ankushv (Sep 27, 2015)

Does the moto x style have a gyro ?
Also since it will have android m eventually , does it have a finger print sensor that android m supports natively now ?
I'm too lazy to look it up .
If yes for both , I'll buy buy the x style as soon as it comes out .
OT
I travel by public transport, so the fingerprint unlock will be quite convenient in a heavy crowd .


----------



## tkin (Sep 27, 2015)

ankushv said:


> Does the moto x style have a gyro ?
> Also since it will have android m eventually , does it have a finger print sensor that android m supports natively now ?
> I'm too lazy to look it up .
> If yes for both , I'll buy buy the x style as soon as it comes out .
> ...


Gyro yes, fingerprint no. Make a decision. I'd go for Moto X Style because I value features more than Antutu scores.


----------



## the.one (Sep 27, 2015)

Does the stock android on Moto phones not have a straight option to set a music file as ringtone? Do we have to copy the file to a specific ringtones folder manually on PC to change ringtone? 

A flipkart reviewer has posted these in his review. I haven't used a stock Android phone off late. Can these be added using a diff launcher?


Mobile data toggle is one thing I know that's not present.

I would miss these features on the Moto phone if they are not present on the pre installed rom.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 27, 2015)

the.one said:


> Does the stock android on Moto phones not have a straight option to set a music file as ringtone? Do we have to copy the file to a specific ringtones folder manually on PC to change ringtone?
> 
> A flipkart reviewer has posted these in his review. I haven't used a stock Android phone off late. Can these be added using a diff launcher?
> 
> ...



1. Use any music app like poweramp or install ES File explorer (a must have app IMO) and use that to set any audio as ringtone.
2. Launcher is different thing. How can one set a ringtone using a launcher? 
3. Last time I checked, it was there on Moto E1 and Moto G2. Why would anybody remove it?


----------



## the.one (Sep 27, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 1. Use any music app like poweramp or install ES File explorer (a must have app IMO) and use that to set any audio as ringtone.
> 2. Launcher is different thing. How can one set a ringtone using a launcher?
> 3. Last time I checked, it was there on Moto E1 and Moto G2. Why would anybody remove it?



Thanks. I have a moto e1 and e2 with other members at home but lazy to check these out.

Owned a Sony xperia earlier where this option just appeared on any mp3 files by default. Using a diff launcher can give me additional notification toggles. My bad I mentioned it for ringtone.

But I agree I'm not a pro at android ive been using wp & iOS for sometime now.


----------



## tkin (Sep 27, 2015)

the.one said:


> Does the stock android on Moto phones not have a straight option to set a music file as ringtone? Do we have to copy the file to a specific ringtones folder manually on PC to change ringtone?
> 
> A flipkart reviewer has posted these in his review. I haven't used a stock Android phone off late. Can these be added using a diff launcher?
> 
> ...


1. That's a standard feature in android. You can use any media player like Google, Poweramp, or file explorers like ES File Explorer  to set a media file as ringtone. What he means is that it would not show under the default list of ringtones in Settings. That's a good thing, you wouldn't want a million music files to show in the ringtone selector menu that you can reach from Settings. It will show default ringtone and the files placed in folder called Ringtone. My LG G2 does this as well.

2. Not sure about the toggle, maybe you can use a third party widget. There are plenty available. It's a handy feature, but if its lacking in X Play then that means it was removed by Google as X Play use stock UI.


----------



## the.one (Sep 28, 2015)

tkin said:


> 1. That's a standard feature in android. You can use any media player like Google, Poweramp, or file explorers like ES File Explorer  to set a media file as ringtone. What he means is that it would not show under the default list of ringtones in Settings. That's a good thing, you wouldn't want a million music files to show in the ringtone selector menu that you can reach from Settings. It will show default ringtone and the files placed in folder called Ringtone. My LG G2 does this as well.
> 
> 2. Not sure about the toggle, maybe you can use a third party widget. There are plenty available. It's a handy feature, but if its lacking in X Play then that means it was removed by Google as X Play use stock UI.



Ok I have received the X Play today. Will check it out in the evening.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 29, 2015)

As per the new leak the nexus 6p has SD card slot..


----------



## amjath (Sep 29, 2015)

Vegito said:


> As per the new leak the nexus 6p has SD card slot..



No its not

[Sorry] There Won't Be A MicroSD Card Slot In The Nexus 5X Or 6P


----------



## ZTR (Sep 29, 2015)

amjath said:


> No its not
> 
> [Sorry] There Won't Be A MicroSD Card Slot In The Nexus 5X Or 6P


It is according to FCC leaks

Let's just wait for the official announcement


----------



## the.one (Sep 29, 2015)

Nicest review of the moto x play..

*m.youtube.com/watch?v=IDz3AQtQ9qs

He has nothing bad to talk abt it.

This one too... Light hearted stuff.

*m.youtube.com/watch?v=20paoUrh-NQ


----------



## amjath (Sep 30, 2015)

ZTR said:


> It is according to FCC leaks
> 
> Let's just wait for the official announcement



confirmed now


----------



## RohanM (Sep 30, 2015)

Both nexus are met but nexus 6p camera is top notch..  Only topped by s6 and edge..  That's 

Google Nexus 6P review: Serious contender for mobile photography - DxOMark


----------



## kevz22 (Oct 1, 2015)

Moto X Style might be on its way to the Indian shores soon! 
*mobile.twitter.com/MotorolaIndia/s...4?ref_src=twsrc^google|twcamp^serp|twgr^tweet


----------



## tkin (Oct 2, 2015)

kevz22 said:


> Moto X Style might be on its way to the Indian shores soon!



Source? Apart from the Zauba link.

- - - Updated - - -

Got the source. I'd say October 2nd week.

*mobile.twitter.com/MotorolaIndia/status/649827406354718720


----------



## nomad47 (Oct 2, 2015)

tkin said:


> Source? Apart from the Zauba link.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Motorola has started teasing. And may be may be Motomaker is also coming (that's a big guess)


----------



## theserpent (Oct 2, 2015)

I believe soon motorola will sell these phones locally too?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 2, 2015)

theserpent said:


> I believe soon motorola will sell these phones locally too?



Yep
Soon we can expect better deals than "FAILKART"


----------



## tkin (Oct 2, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Motorola has started teasing. And may be may be Motomaker is also coming (that's a big guess)


Really doubt it, but lets hope, moto maker means day 1 purchase for me.

My pick: 
*i.imgur.com/8BzfriM.png


----------



## Vyom (Oct 3, 2015)

Motorola to Shut Down Moto Migrate and Moto Assist for Marshmallow Users | Droid Life

Pretty good Motorola.. _keeping us aways from Bloat... since 2013..._

More info: *motorola-global-portal.custhelp.com/app/answers/prod_answer_detail/a_id/108264


----------



## nomad47 (Oct 5, 2015)

Motorola has started the Beautility contest. Its coming fellas


----------



## khalil1210 (Oct 5, 2015)

Moto x style to come on 8th october.


----------



## nomad47 (Oct 5, 2015)

Moto x Style launching on 8th... on Flipkart


----------



## kevz22 (Oct 5, 2015)

Any idea about the price? Hope they don't go bonkers with the pricing and stick a 35k price-tag.


----------



## nomad47 (Oct 5, 2015)

kevz22 said:


> Any idea about the price? Hope they don't go bonkers with the pricing and stick a 35k price-tag.


Definitely 26-27k range


----------



## amjath (Oct 6, 2015)

Moto X Pure Edition (2015) Review: A Great Phone For A Great Price


----------



## kevz22 (Oct 6, 2015)

Hope they price it at 24,999/- and strangulate the One Plus 2 LOL.


----------



## MANOfJosh (Oct 7, 2015)

Any ideas on how much of an impact is it with the missing camera 2 api in style/pure?


----------



## nomad47 (Oct 8, 2015)

Bad pricing

16GB for 30k
32GB for 32k


----------



## khalil1210 (Oct 8, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Bad pricing
> 
> 16GB for 30k
> 32GB for 32k



Flipkart will give a gift voucher of 1000 rs


----------



## kevz22 (Oct 8, 2015)

Another bummer! 
30k for the 16GB X style. So looks like the One Plus 2 will not face any competition for now.


----------



## Fog (Oct 8, 2015)

I just hope when Nexus 5X releases, it'll be sub 27k.
I know on Google Store prices are 32k but i dont think that is 100% the price of the product if it releases. Maybe it's a bug or something?
RIP Moto X Style 30k, I didn't expect this from Moto.. They usually pair India's pricing with US


----------



## Bhargav (Oct 8, 2015)

Fog said:


> I just hope when Nexus 5X releases, it'll be sub 27k.
> I know on Google Store prices are 32k but i dont think that is 100% the price of the product if it releases. Maybe it's a bug or something?
> RIP Moto X Style 30k, I didn't expect this from Moto.. They usually pair India's pricing with US



bro its not like that i wish u were right 
but when u go to google store and click on any case of Nexus 5X u can see the price of phone below "Enjoy it with " section 
check it *store.google.com/product/adopted_folio_n5x


----------



## amjath (Oct 8, 2015)

nomad47 said:


> Bad pricing
> 
> 16GB for 30k
> 32GB for 32k



Some one told me here that moto usually price it close to dollar price.
16GB - $399 - 399*Current conversion = 25936.99

I see no where near dollar price


----------



## nomad47 (Oct 8, 2015)

amjath said:


> Some one told me here that moto usually price it close to dollar price.
> 16GB - $399 - 399*Current conversion = 25936.99
> 
> I see no where near dollar price


It was me bhai


----------



## tkin (Oct 8, 2015)

I believe Moto X Style would have launched for 27k but then they saw Nexus 5x pricing in India and bumped their price. X Style has no competition.


----------



## Cyanide (Oct 8, 2015)

Moto X (2014) had the same price tag when it was released in India (2k more actually).

I *assume* they may provide some discount/freebies during BBD. (on G3 and X play/style)


----------



## RohanM (Oct 9, 2015)

Me and my LG G2 decided to wait one more year...!


----------



## tkin (Oct 9, 2015)

Vegito said:


> Me and my LG G2 decided to wait one more year...!


Same here, I'll lug my G2 for one more year till SD620 chipset comes out. Need to change the battery though.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 10, 2015)

Guys, what are the disadvantages of Moto X Play, in general for a sub 20k phone?

I'm planning to suggest my dad to get it. He currently uses Honor 4X (which will go to my mom)

My old Nexus 4 is dead


----------



## tkin (Oct 10, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Guys, what are the disadvantages of Moto X Play, in general for a sub 20k phone?
> 
> I'm planning to suggest my dad to get it. He currently uses Honor 4X (which will go to my mom)
> 
> My old Nexus 4 is dead


Nothing except the lack of Gyroscope. Unless you are into 360 degree youtube, google cardboard or google photosphere the Play will serve you fine.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 10, 2015)

tkin said:


> Nothing except the lack of Gyroscope. Unless you are into 360 degree youtube, google cardboard or google photosphere the Play will serve you fine.



My dad will do none of the above


----------



## tkin (Oct 10, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> My dad will do none of the above


Go for it eyes closed.


----------



## the.one (Oct 10, 2015)

tkin said:


> Go for it eyes closed.



Yes I can vouch for it too. I find it fantastic using it the last couple of days.
Big bright screen with front firing speakers is great for multimedia and browsing. I don't think I'll need the gyro, I'm also comfortable with the ram & chipset. Performing really well for the basic stuff I do (competitors in this price range offer more ram and sd8xx series processors).

But Moto software suite (especially voice assist) with fast android updates add great value and offset the hardware advantages offered by other devices in the price range.

Initially had problems with wifi, dunno if the hardware supporting lesser wifi bands was causing the issue.

Im returning my device to Flipkart, it's got a defect in the sim slot tray. Otherwise a good product.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 11, 2015)

the.one said:


> Yes I can vouch for it too. I find it fantastic using it the last couple of days.
> Big bright screen with front firing speakers is great for multimedia and browsing. I don't think I'll need the gyro, I'm also comfortable with the ram & chipset. Performing really well for the basic stuff I do (competitors in this price range offer more ram and sd8xx series processors).
> 
> But Moto software suite (especially voice assist) with fast android updates add great value and offset the hardware advantages offered by other devices in the price range.
> ...



And how's the active noise cancellation ? S2 had good noise cancellation but Honor 4X failed to produce that


----------



## the.one (Oct 11, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> And how's the active noise cancellation ? S2 had good noise cancellation but Honor 4X failed to produce that



Had an issue with the sim slot, so wasn't able to test the calling capabilities.


----------



## omega44-xt (Oct 11, 2015)

the.one said:


> Had an issue with the sim slot, so wasn't able to test the calling capabilities.



Ok, no problem..... Flipkart accepted your return request, right?


----------



## the.one (Oct 11, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Ok, no problem..... Flipkart accepted your return request, right?



Yes but i was asked to visit authorized motorola service center to ratify whether the problem really exists.

Ill be receiving a refund now, will mostly buy back the x play in bbd sale. Considering other options as well but i dont find anything better than this at equal or lesser price.

Zenfone 2 laser also is a fine option and will do ok for my requirements, but x play is better aestheically and has front speakers that for me are worth paying more. Sw updates will be a plus too.


----------



## MANOfJosh (Oct 12, 2015)

the.one said:


> Yes but i was asked to visit authorized motorola service center to ratify whether the problem really exists.
> 
> Ill be receiving a refund now, will mostly buy back the x play in bbd sale. Considering other options as well but i dont find anything better than this at equal or lesser price.
> 
> Zenfone 2 laser also is a fine option and will do ok for my requirements, but x play is better aestheically and has front speakers that for me are worth paying more. Sw updates will be a plus too.


S/w updates being a plus for you after recent dumping of updates for few recent phones by Moto.

Play it safe buddy.


----------



## the.one (Oct 12, 2015)

MANOfJosh said:


> S/w updates being a plus for you after recent dumping of updates for few recent phones by Moto.
> 
> Play it safe buddy.



They only dumped moto e2 which is fairly new. Still it's got 5.1.1 which is gr8 for phones in that price range. How many 6k phones can boast 5.1 or an update to it.?

Moto x series will be updated for atleast 2 yrs which is good enough for me. U don't get more than that elsewhere too.


----------



## amjath (Oct 12, 2015)

Remember moto is under lenovo not google


----------



## the.one (Oct 12, 2015)

amjath said:


> Remember moto is under lenovo not google



Ok so whats the point u guys are trying to make here?

U wanna say there wont be any updates for moto x play/style coz e2 dint get them?

My answer is, if they cant be trusted for updates, then i dont know of any other brand manufacturing android phones that CAN be (other than nexus that is).


----------



## amjath (Oct 12, 2015)

the.one said:


> Ok so whats the point u guys are trying to make here?
> 
> U wanna say there wont be any updates for moto x play/style coz e2 dint get them?
> 
> My answer is, if they cant be trusted for updates, then i dont know of any other brand manufacturing android phones that CAN be (other than nexus that is).



You cannot expect faster updates. Remember what happened to lollipop update for Moto X [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] has more experience


----------



## the.one (Oct 12, 2015)

amjath said:


> You cannot expect faster updates. Remember what happened to lollipop update for Moto X [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] has more experience



Going by ur logic that should'nt have happened (Remember! Moto X was launched when Moto was under Google). 


Even if faster update is out of question, I suppose it should be getting Android M atleast, if not Android N & O.
Now thats on par with what most other vendors will offer with devices launched in last couple of months.


----------



## MANOfJosh (Oct 12, 2015)

the.one said:


> Going by ur logic that should'nt have happened (Remember! Moto X was launched when Moto was under Google).
> 
> 
> Even if faster update is out of question, I suppose it should be getting Android M atleast, if not Android N & O.
> Now thats on par with what most other vendors will offer with devices launched in last couple of months.



That's exactly what I meant to convey too. *On par* with most other vendors compared to past history. Updates maybe slow but certainly will get M. 

Just a thought that within a fortnight, we have two phones in market with same SOC with almost similar pricing (+ or -3k, not a big deal when starting at 30k base). Take a peek at Nexus 5x as well if not already as you're closer to that price bracket. If you are ignoring 5x for x style, It's Moto X and stands there. Go Ahead bro...


----------



## Minion (Oct 12, 2015)

I would say nexus 5 2015 is better if you need latest android.Don't expect Motorola to provide updates like when they are under google
Just Get 32 GB model and you don't need SD card slot.

Even one plus 2 is better with larger battery.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 12, 2015)

I EFFING don't have any trust in Motorola to provide latest updates quickly. I had to install a custom ROM before Motorola pushed the Lollipop officially MONTHS after official speculation.
Nexus 2015 2 is the BEST bet. I would probably want to buy it, if I can get a good deal on my Moto X 1st gen. (Probably around Rs 15k ).


----------



## RohanM (Oct 13, 2015)

the.one said:


> They only dumped moto e2 which is fairly new. Still it's got 5.1.1 which is gr8 for phones in that price range. How many 6k phones can boast 5.1 or an update to it.?
> 
> Moto x series will be updated for atleast 2 yrs which is good enough for me. U don't get more than that elsewhere too.


Lol micromax android one got android marshmallows 6.0


----------



## the.one (Oct 13, 2015)

Vegito said:


> Lol micromax android one got android marshmallows 6.0




Lol .. Who cares if micro max gets marshmallow or pumpkin. All the same.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 13, 2015)

Vegito said:


> Lol micromax android one got android marshmallows 6.0


Android one got it cause its under Google 
They are like budget Nexus lol


----------



## tkin (Oct 13, 2015)

Vegito said:


> Lol micromax android one got android marshmallows 6.0


Now they can finally use the Fingerprint sensor, rock on google.


----------



## RohanM (Oct 14, 2015)

tkin said:


> Now they can finally use the Fingerprint sensor, rock on google.


They don't have finger print sensor...


----------



## RohanM (Oct 14, 2015)

the.one said:


> Lol .. Who cares if micro max gets marshmallow or pumpkin. All the same.


I was just giving example of 6k devices who got android 6.0


----------



## RohanM (Oct 14, 2015)

ZTR said:


> Android one got it cause its under Google
> They are like budget Nexus lol


I know...  I have one in the house..


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 15, 2015)

Moto x play is now 17k @ flipkart


----------



## shade1 (Oct 25, 2015)

Guys my moto play's recent apps menu gets stuck in the landscape mode.I restarted the device and the issue was fixed but after some time it came back again .The recent apps menu gets stuck in the landscape mode ,how can i fix this???


----------



## Vyom (Oct 25, 2015)

Not exactly sure what you mean, it stuck in 'landscape mode'. Do you have the orientation set to Portrait or Landscape?
A screenshot (scaled down) may help.


----------



## shade1 (Oct 25, 2015)

I mean irrespective of portrait mode or auto rotation mode set,the recent apps menu gets stuck in the landscape mode.


----------



## tkin (Oct 25, 2015)

Vegito said:


> They don't have finger print sensor...


That's the sarcasm


----------



## rhyansy (Nov 5, 2015)

Just a share that MSI has Moto X Play promo.

*fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/12049602_1085968741413896_990903249048106869_n.jpg?oh=d67a3f644f72b941fe2fa71deb60dd5d&oe=56B07288&__gda__=1455369698_f1d6fba5d04d2ba63ea40ed40344dfe3


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 5, 2015)

rhyansy said:


> Just a share that MSI has Moto X Play promo.
> 
> *fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/12049602_1085968741413896_990903249048106869_n.jpg?oh=d67a3f644f72b941fe2fa71deb60dd5d&oe=56B07288&__gda__=1455369698_f1d6fba5d04d2ba63ea40ed40344dfe3



Just asking, why can't MSI lower the price instead of giving freebies?


----------



## rhyansy (Nov 6, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Just asking, why can't MSI lower the price instead of giving freebies?



It's not all about the price only. Why not look at the other details why MSI is trying hard to promote, especially all the latest features and components that other brands dont have.


----------



## amjath (Nov 6, 2015)

^ A SSD addition will appeal much


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 6, 2015)

rhyansy said:


> It's not all about the price only. Why not look at the other details why MSI is trying hard to promote, especially all the latest features and components that other brands dont have.



OFFTOPIC Post:
mods please move these posts to laptop/gaming section if required.

Giving 20k worth of relevant freebies e.g. an XBox One wired/wireless controller, 10-15k worth of steam credit, Logitech G510 + G400 combo would've been logical. Giving a phone with a "gaming" laptop *IS* stupid. 

Also, if anybody wants to buy a Moto X play, why should they spend 7-8 times more on a laptop?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 6, 2015)

Agree that it's a really a stupid promotion. For a very niche buyers.
But not moving the posts anywhere. Lets end the discussion about that offer.


----------



## image (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi. I am planning to buy Moto X play today. 

Can someone tell me about its camera performance in indoor lighting conditions? 

My S4 was wonderful but my current mobile Xiaomi Mi4i is terrible and it gives red eye in most indoor pictures with home lights and flash. 

Also just to be double sure, I can use both sims and micro sd card simultaneously unlike One Plus X. Right?


----------



## sankar789 (Dec 28, 2015)

The display of 5.7 inches and 3GB RAM are the most attractive features in Moto X... Thumbs up


----------

